# Pastis



## Zitoune (4 Août 2003)

Quelques  sondages instructifs


----------



## Zitoune (4 Août 2003)

Sinon, le(s)quel(s) buvez-vous ?


Pour moi : 51 ou Germain bleu


----------



## Zitoune (4 Août 2003)

L'avantage avec le 51, c'est que ça fait réviser les multiplications (n'est-ce pas Global ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Août 2003)

L'uLtraflood te manquerait-il Zitoune ?


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Août 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, le(s)quel(s) buvez-vous ?
> 
> 
> Pour moi : 51 ou Germain bleu


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Août 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> L'avantage avec le 51, c'est que ça fait réviser les multiplications (n'est-ce pas Global ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui, c'est deja ca


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> L'uLtraflood te manquerait-il Zitoune ?


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>



pour en savoir plus 
ici 
là 
et là


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Août 2003)

Le premier et le troisième lien sont les mêmes global.


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Le premier et le troisième lien sont les mêmes global.



c'est corrigé merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ici 
là 
et là


----------



## Zitoune (5 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> L'uLtraflood te manquerait-il Zitoune ?



Un peu


----------



## Zitoune (5 Août 2003)

Pas vous ?


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Août 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Pas vous ?



No comment


----------



## barbarella (5 Août 2003)

Le pastis c'est bon, mais faut pas en boire de trop


----------



## Fulvio (5 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Le pastis c'est bon, mais faut pas en boire de trop



J'ai l'opinion exactement inverse


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Août 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'opinion exactement inverse



T'aimes pas le Pastis


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Août 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'opinion exactement inverse


C'est pas bon, mais faut en boire beaucoup ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi je dirais plutôt "c'est pas bon, et faut pas en boire du tout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas bon, mais faut en boire beaucoup ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moi je dirais plutôt "si tu trouves pas ca bon, faut pas gacher, laisses pour les autres"


----------



## Fulvio (5 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> T'aimes pas le Pastis



Ben non. Je préfère l'eau de vie de poire de mémé, celle qui vous donne l'impression de coup de soleil sur l'oesophage, celle qui fait monter les larmes dès la première gorgée et laisse la vision trouble bien qu'on les sèche (les larmes), celle qui faisait monter sa mobylette à 90 (pauv' mémé)...


----------



## Fulvio (5 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Moi je dirais plutôt "si tu trouves pas ca bon, faut pas gacher, laisses pour les autres"



Oui, c'est cela, oui !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et puis pourquoi pas être aimable et généreux, pendant qu'on y est ?!


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Août 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est cela, oui !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Par  ici


----------



## Fulvio (5 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Par  ici



Ooooooh, quel endroit merveilleux ! Et dire que je n'y était jamais allé.


----------



## KARL40 (5 Août 2003)

L'alcool nuit à la santé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Buvez du chimique !


----------



## Zitoune (5 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Moi je dirais plutôt "si tu trouves pas ca bon, faut pas gacher, laisses pour les autres"



Lu et approuvé


----------



## barbarella (5 Août 2003)

Allez, un p'tit pastis en attendant l'apéro


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Allez, un p'tit pastis en attendant l'apéro



et pour moi, un "planteur" si tu veux bien et s'il te reste du rhum


----------



## barbarella (5 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> et pour moi, un "planteur" si tu veux bien et s'il te reste du rhum



Bonne idée 










Et bon anniversaire


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Bonne idée
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, ça fait du bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et les accras, une de mes (rares  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) faiblesses  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bon, suis prêt pour une 'tite sieste


----------



## PetIrix (5 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Ah, ça fait du bien
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est a partir de combien de posts qu'on devient accras de MacG?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> C'est a partir de combien de posts qu'on devient accras de MacG?



t'as rien compris  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






c'est pas les posts, qu'on compte mais les verres


----------



## Zitoune (5 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> t'as rien compris
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tout à fait : à chaque fois que je poste un message, je descends un 51


----------



## Zitoune (5 Août 2003)

Les fins de journées sont parfois difficiles : c'est pour ça que l'UltraFlood a été fermé


----------



## PetIrix (5 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> t'as rien compris
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En VERRE et contre tous, je BOIS tes paroles, mais PORTO t'avouer je ne te comprends qu'à DEMI mot.

Hip ...

 ... laaa tieenne.


----------



## Zitoune (5 Août 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> En VERRE et contre tous, je BOIS tes paroles, mais PORTO t'avouer je ne te comprends qu'à DEMI mot.
> 
> Hip ...
> 
> ... laaa tieenne.



C'est ton combientième post de la journée


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Août 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait : à chaque fois que je poste un message, je descends un 51








 tout s'explique


----------



## Zitoune (5 Août 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait : à chaque fois que je poste un message, je descends un 51



Pas toi Global ?


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Août 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Pas toi Global ?


Lui il descend un camion livreur de guinness à chaque fois


----------



## Zitoune (5 Août 2003)

A ce moment-là, mieux vaudrait une tireuse


----------



## PetIrix (5 Août 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> C'est ton combientième post de la journée



Hip

Ze sait pu !
Mais ze... ...  je grois gue z'était le post de trop.
Burp!


----------



## Zitoune (5 Août 2003)

L'abus de fréquentation des forums MacG nuit gravement à la santé : en voilà encore une fois l'illustration


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2003)

quelle horreur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



sont tous fins bourrés, par ici


----------



## PetIrix (5 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> quelle horreur
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Contrepétrie
==&gt; Sont tous ben fourrés, ici ?

Ouais, ouais, ouais, ça va!
Je sais par où c'est!


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Août 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Pas toi Global ?



T'imagines mon foie si j'avais fais ca


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Août 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> L'abus de fréquentation des forums MacG nuit gravement à la santé : en voilà encore une fois l'illustration



mais non


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> quelle horreur
> 
> 
> 
> ...



meme pas tout bu


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> T'imagines mon foie si j'avais fais ca


Et ton compte en banque aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Août 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Contrepétrie
> ==&gt; Sont tous ben fourrés, ici ?
> 
> Ouais, ouais, ouais, ça va!
> Je sais par où c'est!



On demande le thread Village People...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> meme pas tout bu



il en reste  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 où ça


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> On demande le thread Village People...


T'es en plein dedans mon pauvre


----------



## PetIrix (5 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> On demande le thread Village People...



Nooooonnnn.
Pas l'Indien, pas l'indien.
Y fait mal!


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> il en reste
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dans ton ©


----------



## Kak (5 Août 2003)

moi je carbure au mauresque ...
pastis + sirop d'orgeat


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Dans ton ©



à mon avis, t'as des p'tites bêtes par là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tu passes ton temps à y aller


----------



## krystof (6 Août 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Nooooonnnn.
> Pas l'Indien, pas l'indien.
> Y fait mal!



T'as peur de son gros calumet


----------



## Zitoune (6 Août 2003)

Kak a dit:
			
		

> moi je carbure au mauresque ...
> pastis + sirop d'orgeat



T'as pas peur des mélanges ?


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Août 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas peur des mélanges ?



Moi j'aime bien le "Mazout" &gt; Pastis Coca, c'est drolement rafraichissant


----------



## barbarella (6 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime bien le "Mazout" &gt; Pastis Coca, c'est drolement rafraichissant



Tiens... je connaissais ça sous le nom de goudron


----------



## krystof (6 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime bien le "Mazout" &gt; Pastis Coca, c'est drolement rafraichissant



Mazout, c'est le résultat que ça donne, sur tes chaussures, une fois que tu as bu ce breuvage, non


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Mazout, c'est le résultat que ça donne, sur tes chaussures, une fois que tu as bu ce breuvage, non



Du tout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si tu aimes bien les bonbons "Stop tout", tu aimeras ca


----------



## PetIrix (6 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Du tout
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est quoi des "Stop tout" ?


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Août 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi des "Stop tout" ?



des bonbons à la reglisse


----------



## Zitoune (6 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime bien le "Mazout" &gt; Pastis Coca, c'est drolement rafraichissant



J'essaierai


----------



## krystof (6 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Du tout
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'aime pas les stop tout.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime bien le "Mazout" &gt; Pastis Coca, c'est drolement rafraichissant



ou encore  le kiss cool, c'est bien frais egalement...


----------



## mad'doc (6 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime bien le "Mazout" &gt; Pastis Coca, c'est drolement rafraichissant


De cette chaleur, rien ne vaut un bon petit jaune bien frais avec les glaçons... sans rien en plus !


----------



## barbarella (6 Août 2003)

Une citronnade, juste ce qu'il faut de sucrée, plein de glaçons une paille, ça vaut tout


----------



## mad'doc (6 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Une citronnade, juste ce qu'il faut de sucrée, plein de glaçons une paille, ça vaut tout


Je ne dis pas... quand tu bosses !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais là, c'est les vacances


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Août 2003)

J'ai bien bu ce soir


----------



## macelene (6 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien bu ce soir




bon j'espère que pas trop de pastaga.

C'est un peu du vu et revu le JAUNE.
Vous connaissez la Bonne  *Anistte* de Cristal Luminana, maison fondée en 1884?
Une belle couleur blanche, qui change un peu de la couleur jaune.


----------



## mad'doc (6 Août 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> bon j'espère que pas trop de pastaga.
> 
> C'est un peu du vu et revu le JAUNE.
> Vous connaissez la Bonne  *Anistte* de Cristal Luminana, maison fondée en 1884?
> Une belle couleur blanche, qui change un peu de la couleur jaune.


Connais pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais en "blanc", il y a aussi l'ouzo et l'anis gras...


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Août 2003)

C'est pour les filles ou bien


----------



## macelene (6 Août 2003)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Connais pas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anisette,  Anis Gras des frères gras,  c'est kif kif


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Août 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Anisette,  Anis Gras des frères gras,  c'est kif kif



oui mais ?


----------



## macelene (6 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> oui mais ?



on voit bien que tu ne mets jamais les pieds dans le sud. Viens donc faire un tour par ici, ou ailleurs, y'en a des tas qui sont dans le sud.
Dans tous les cas tu dois pouvoir en trouver dans des boutiques de part chez toi. C'est pas une boisson rare.
Et c'est très bon avec une bonne poêlé de tellines passées a la poële avec de huile olive et de l'ail confit et du piment de cayenne.


----------



## mad'doc (6 Août 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est très bon avec une bonne poêlé de tellines passées a la poële avec de huile olive et de l'ail confit et du piment de cayenne.


Ca par contre, je ne connais pas.


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Août 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> on voit bien que tu ne mets jamais les pieds dans le sud. Viens donc faire un tour par ici, ou ailleurs, y'en a des tas qui sont dans le sud.
> Dans tous les cas tu dois pouvoir en trouver dans des boutiques de part chez toi. C'est pas une boisson rare.
> Et c'est très bon avec une bonne poêlé de tellines passées a la poële avec de huile olive et de l'ail confit et du piment de cayenne.



Bouges pas j'arrive


----------



## mad'doc (6 Août 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est très bon avec une bonne poêlé de tellines passées a la poële avec de huile olive et de l'ail confit et du piment de cayenne.


A quelle heure on vient pour l'apéro ?


----------



## Zitoune (6 Août 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> on voit bien que tu ne mets jamais les pieds dans le sud. Viens donc faire un tour par ici, ou ailleurs, y'en a des tas qui sont dans le sud.
> Dans tous les cas tu dois pouvoir en trouver dans des boutiques de part chez toi. C'est pas une boisson rare.
> Et c'est très bon avec une bonne poêlé de tellines passées a la poële avec de huile olive et de l'ail confit et du piment de cayenne.




Une invitation pour toutes celles et tous ceux qui liront ce message ?


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Août 2003)

Pastis time


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Pastis time



j'arrive


----------



## mad'doc (6 Août 2003)

En attendant, "midi et quart: l'heure du Ricard !"
A la votre !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2003)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> En attendant, "midi et quart: l'heure du Ricard !"
> A la votre !



sumpa comme endroit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je reviendrai


----------



## barbarella (6 Août 2003)

Bientôt midi et demi, l'heure du demi


----------



## mad'doc (6 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Bientôt midi et demi, l'heure du demi


Ou du whisky...


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Août 2003)

Bon, ben j'vais aller boire de l'eau moi.


----------



## mad'doc (6 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben j'vais aller boire de l'eau moi.


ARRETE !!!!!!!
Ca fait rouiller ! Sauf avec un peu de Pastis dedans


----------



## Zitoune (7 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Pastis time



Zut, j'l'ai ratée


----------



## kamkil (7 Août 2003)

Pour rejoindre l'opinion de je sais plus qui je confirme:

Le pastis c'est *degueulasse !* C'est vraiment amer et ca a un gout de chiottes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais enfin ca peut tjrs servir pour se desinhiber donc c'est plus un moyen qu'une fin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et comme dirait le capitaine, six heures mois le quart, l'heure du ricard!!


----------



## Zitoune (7 Août 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> Pour rejoindre l'opinion de je sais plus qui je confirme:
> 
> Le pastis c'est *degueulasse !* C'est vraiment amer et ca a un gout de chiottes



Vade retro !


----------



## mac-aïoli (7 Août 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> qui je confirme:
> 
> 
> 
> Et comme dirait le capitaine, six heures mois le quart, l'heure du ricard!!



Pour un Pernod il n'est jamais trop tôt


----------



## Fulvio (7 Août 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> Pour rejoindre l'opinion de je sais plus qui je confirme:
> 
> Le pastis c'est *degueulasse !* C'est vraiment amer et ca a un gout de chiottes
> 
> ...



C'est pas amer, le pastis, sinon, j'aimerais !
Chaispasvousmaismoi, j'ai pour coutume de ne boire que des alcools dont le nombre de degré est supérieur à ceux de l'air ambiant (ou alors un peu plus). Foutu canicule, j'ai la langue pateuse, ce matin.


----------



## mad'doc (8 Août 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Chaispasvousmaismoi, j'ai pour coutume de ne boire que des alcools dont le nombre de degré est supérieur à ceux de l'air ambiant (ou alors un peu plus)...


Je ne sais pas où tu habites, mais ça fait quand-même dans les 45°
Après, ça dépend de l'eau que tu mets dedans...


----------



## Zitoune (8 Août 2003)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas où tu habites, mais ça fait quand-même dans les 45°
> Après, ça dépend de l'eau que tu mets dedans...



De l'eau dedans ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Mais c'est connu que les mélanges rendent malade


----------



## Zitoune (25 Août 2003)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas où tu habites, mais ça fait quand-même dans les 45°
> Après, ça dépend de l'eau que tu mets dedans...



En général, on met pas de l'eau de vie


----------



## krystof (25 Août 2003)

Ça dépend pour qui.


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Août 2003)

Pastis &amp; Guinness


----------



## mad'doc (31 Août 2003)

Il faut arroser le retour de la pluie !!!
Santé !


----------



## Zitoune (2 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Pastis &amp; Guinness



Je connaissais pas : c'est quoi le petit nom de ce mélange ?


----------



## maousse (2 Septembre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Je connaissais pas : c'est quoi le petit nom de ce mélange ?


introuvable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.teampastaga.com/cok.php


----------



## melaure (2 Septembre 2003)

Un bon petit limonchello fera aussi l'affaire ...


----------

